# Birds for our futurity



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I want your best 350 mile yb's for our 2010 futurity. It pays 600 points guaranteed to the first out of area breeder. It pays out around 3000 points total and maybe more. This year even 15th position paid 100 points. The points are split 50/50 handler breeder with the exception of the out of area winner they get the full amount. Here is the deal if you want to participate. I will keep you updated on your birds and post on here or privatly the results of your birds and I will pay the entry fees. All you got to do is get your birds to me, ship them or if you are close maybe meet me somewhere (NW Ohio). Since this is a long race I want birds from your first round or second round. I believe the older birds just have alot better chance at this long distance for yb's. I will take birds up until march 15th. If you are interested let me know. Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a feeling Warren is the right guy for the job


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OHIOGSP,what`s the name of the Futurity Race ?? Alamo


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I will PM you. I just don't want my club members to know I am doing this. I don't know why I don't want them to know, maybe they would make fun of me or something. Who knows.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Just so you know I can fly birds out to this distance. So far I have flown to this station 3 times and placed 6th club/11th combine, 8th club/15th combine, 12th club, 4th club/4th combine, 11th club/15th combine.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Answers to some questions here. You have to send me the birds or get them to me some how. I will pay the out of area fees of $15 per bird. They will be entered as your bird. This race guarantees 600 to the first out of area bird and alot of times it is more than that (this year 630). Then pays out all the money taken in except 10 percent that goes to the club. There is usually 3000-4000 in the race. 50/50 handler breeder split on all purse except the out of area winner that is 100 percent breeder/you. This race has been going on for years and years not sure how many but the guy it is named after has been dead for a long time.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I will send you some. PM me and let me know details.
Ken


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Count me in as well! Send me a PM along with your mailing address. ~Brian


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OHIOGSP.......Two birds for you also.....But I do not breed that early...Will have yb`s end of March or early April......Alamo


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If my birds get together in time to send you a few, I might want to enter a couple. I was looking for Feb 1st to start breeding. If I get a few pairs together before then, I will get a few to you. 

Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

It seems alot of people are breeding later and I didn't think about that so I will take them until april 15th. Just get them to me as soon as you can. I think the older the better. Thanks


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

We just took 2900 points last sunday in our auction race with a January 9th hatched bird. Another of our end of January hatched birds also won points in another loft last week. I agree the older birds have a better chance because you can motivate them better when they are sexually mature. I will send you the first round birds, we usually pair up the first week of December in a heated garage so the Young have the best possible start. Can I ask you what methods of flying you use. Widowhood, Darkening, Light, Natural, etc.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey i will participate on this... i do breed early and as matter of fact i already pre-couple my pairs for next year to insure good chemistry and bonding.... and i will put them back on thanksgaving nite... and iwill send you a PM..


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ohiogsp, so what happens to the ooa winning bird or birds that were sent to you after the race is finished? Do you keep the bird? Is there an auction? or does the breeder buy them back? jw


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

OK, The futurity has been going on for 51 years so no new thing. We did a buyback this year of $10 but that might be changed next year bacause we used to take 10% of the purse and that worked better I think, so to answer I don't know yet. Annual meeting will sort this out. If you don't buy back and place, we auction off. The birds are your birds you have to buy back the bird if there is a buy back and pay the shipping back to you. Most people just give the birds to the handler but that is your choice.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

whitesnmore said:


> We just took 2900 points last sunday in our auction race with a January 9th hatched bird. Another of our end of January hatched birds also won points in another loft last week. I agree the older birds have a better chance because you can motivate them better when they are sexually mature. I will send you the first round birds, we usually pair up the first week of December in a heated garage so the Young have the best possible start. Can I ask you what methods of flying you use. Widowhood, Darkening, Light, Natural, etc.



I do the same as you heated garage. I use lights through breeding then birds goto natural darkness and get the body moult done. I train out early, then power moult. After the longest day they go on lights and race with great feather through the season. I have flown on babies and eggs. I really like to send cocks that are just mating for the first time. If I have cocks that are not bred I will put them in individual cages before a big race and mate them. 

I also had some luck in our auction race with some older birds last weekend. I placed 4th and bred the 5th place bird (also winner of their club) and also placed 11th.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

People if I did not contact you today with details and you want to send birds let me know.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I want some details since I am not able to fly right now I just might send you a few birds


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

EVERYONE PLEASE READ!! You use your own bands just make sure they don't have personal info or phone number on them. We don't allow these because if it is a real bad race and goes over night then someone called the bird in you could drive and clock it. I know it is far fetched but we had this happen were someone could have went and clocked one and been in the money.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

I wood like to send you two I won the 300 combine and 1st auction bird all so 1st combine average speed GWC. email me john glemser


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the interest in our futurity. If anyone else wants the info or anyone wants more info just let me know. Thanks


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*futurity race*

hi

when does the race happen and how many miles is it? i am new to racing

thanks vic


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

*young birds*



ohiogsp said:


> Thanks everyone for the interest in our futurity. If anyone else wants the info or anyone wants more info just let me know. Thanks


send me your addressbirds will be ship on jan 23 2010


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you email me info please? [email protected]


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I forgot to tell everyone there is also a trophy or wall plaque given to the first out of area breeder. Thanks for all the interest!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't raced any of my birds but I've flown a few of them as far as 150 miles. I've got a few birds I'm confident that is capable of the 300 plus mile distant and would love to get them tested. Can you send info regarding the race and I would try to get a few birds shipped to you.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

PM sent. If anyone wanted info and did not get it let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

If you could send me some info that would be great.
I might be able to get a few birds to send to you.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like more information also. PM me.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Not too many people sent birds in for this race but some did and unfortunatly I had a huge fly off that lost many bird early this year. Some peoples bird were all lost and I am sorry about that. But on a good note I did have some birds left that were out of area and I got 2nd out of area with a bird from Ander Yen. I am sure you guys have seen his birds in the one lofts and stuff he has very nice birds. I have a foundation cock bird bred out of a bird from his and that bird is unbelivable. Thanks Ander !!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*race*

So, are you going to do this again??.>Kevin


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I just read all these posts thinking they were from October 2010. I was making plans to make this my first race lol. Maybe they will do it again. Seems like a pretty cheap and easy way to enter and race. Basically all you had to do was pay shipping right?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know if I will pay the entry fees again but it is just $15 a bird so not real expensive.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't blame you, I was wondering who foot that bill. I am interested because it sounded so cheap. Even $15 a pop sounds great though. If I can get together the pairs I want then I think I will definitely be sending you a couple. They'll have the breeding, but we'll have to see about the talent. I haven't raced, just have a great base to start with thanks to these guys on Pigeon Talk. Just feel me in on the details, when you need the birds and all. Any tips on how to best prepare them would be great, like when should I pair up and start hatching. I appreciate it and I'm already getting excited. If anybody knows of anymore cheap races to enter please let me know. I'm trying to get my foot in the door and not waste these good birds. Thanks to Mr. Don and Jaxtech for getting me set up, I guess the rest is up to me.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

